# COLD SMOKED CHEESE ROUND #3 THURSDAY!



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

Taking FIVETRICKS advise and loading up on more cheese for another cold smoking tomorrow. I want to keep some aging for along time as well. Need some in reserve. Would like to find a cheese that smokes well that is different from the normal cheese's that most folks smoke. I am still going to smoke the normal stuff because I like those but just curious if anyone has any ideas about something different and a cheese that I won't have to drive all over the place to find.  Take care.  PS. Only gonna use 1 briquette and the small apple wood pieces on smoke #3.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 16, 2019)

Just make sure to label and date them :-) then you can try them at different stages of aging to see what suits your tastes better. Say 2 weeks, a month, 3, 6, 12, 36 months, etc.

Remember, a little juice and or a bit of friendly mold is ok. Just wash/scrape and enjoy!


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 16, 2019)

Gouda, Mozzarella, Edam are some others we have smoked


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 16, 2019)

Horseradish, hot habanero, pepper jack are all favorites of mine.

Chris


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Just make sure to label and date them :-) then you can try them at different stages of aging to see what suits your tastes better. Say 2 weeks, a month, 3, 6, 12, 36 months, etc.
> 
> Remember, a little juice and or a bit of friendly mold is ok. Just wash/scrape and enjoy!


OK I sure will. Thanks for the info on the juice and mold. Now I will know what to do if I see that.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 16, 2019)

Mango Habanero cheese is one I like..

Granted, I live in WI so...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2019)

Aged Gouda is easy to find. It is a semi hard cheese with a nutty flavor, like a mild less salty Parmesan. Gruyere or it's premium cousin, Comte. Both are firm cheeses with a rich flavor similar, better, than Swiss. Italian Scamoza, dry aged Mozzarella, is some times already lightly smoked but being a firm cheese takes to heavier smoke well. Greek Kasseri, semi hard with a slightly pungent aroma but sweet and nutty taste. It is made from 80% sheep's milk and 20% Goats milk. It is similar to aged Provolone. Fromage a Raclette, a firm French cheese with a sweet, earthy flavor. It is prized for its melting quality. It is similar to Swiss. A wedge is heated on a griddle then the melted portion is Scraped on to crusty bread or crackers. Double Gloucester, an English hard cheese that is similar but sweeter and more flavorful than Cheddar. All these are available in a well stocked Grocery Store that has an Artisan Cheese Section. There are hundreds more but these I have purchased without going to a specialty Cheese Monger. Good luck...JJ


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Aged Gouda is easy to find. It is a semi hard cheese with a nutty flavor, like a mild less salty Parmesan. Gruyere or it's premium cousin, Comte. Both are firm cheeses with a rich flavor similar, better, than Swiss. Italian Scamoza, dry aged Mozzarella, is some times already lightly smoked but being a firm cheese takes to heavier smoke well. Greek Kasseri, semi hard with a slightly pungent aroma but sweet and nutty taste. It is made from 80% sheep's milk and 20% Goats milk. It is similar to aged Provolone. Fromage a Raclette, a firm French cheese with a sweet, earthy flavor. It is prized for its melting quality. It is similar to Swiss. A wedge is heated on a griddle then the melted portion is Scraped on to crusty bread or crackers. Double Gloucester, an English hard cheese that is similar but sweeter and more flavorful than Cheddar. All these are available in a well stocked Grocery Store that has an Artisan Cheese Section. There are hundreds more but these I have purchased without going to a specialty Cheese Monger. Good luck...JJ


Thanks Chef! We do have a brand new grocery store in Hattiesburg, MS about 10 miles away and my wife stated they have a large Artisan Cheese section. We will check it out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 17, 2019)

Smoked Raclette...I mean those cheese melting on food things are all the craze, I bet SMF could start a new one by adding the smoked quality..!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Smoked Raclette...I mean those cheese melting on food things are all the craze, I bet SMF could start a new one by adding the smoked quality..!


Did not see that kind at the store. I will look again another day. Thanks


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2019)

If you like it smoke it.  

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 17, 2019)

From Cheese.com. There are a variety of table top units that heat individual portions of the cheese. Used at Raclette Parties. Sounds like a good time with a couple bottles of an Oaky Chardonnay...JJ

Raclette is a semi-hard cheese made on both sides of the French and Swiss Alps. Valais Raclette or Fromage a Raclette, as they are traditionally called, are made using ancestral methods with unpasteurised milk of cows grazing on the alpine meadows. The name Raclette comes from the French word ‘_racler_’, which means ‘_to scrape_’. The cheese has got a thin, brownish-orange coloured rind and a pale yellow pate with a few and scattered open holes. It is has a very distinctive pleasant, aromatic smell with a creamy texture, similar to Gruyere cheeses, which does not separate even when melted. The flavour can vary from nutty, slightly acidic to milky. 

While Switzerland supplies 80% of Raclettes, French Raclettes are slightly softer with a smooth and creamy flavour. Raclette is also the name of a Swiss dish where the cheese is melted in front of a fire or a special machine and the melted parts are scraped onto diner’s plates. It is then served with small potatoes, gherkins, pickled onions and air dried meat called Viande des Grisons. Raclette comes in round and square shapes and can be served with Vin de Savoie.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2019)

Hawing Thanks for the like.

Warren


----------

